# grrrrr



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

Having the most stressful morning with Bear ..feel like her entire purpose is to wind me up...I cant walk anywhere without her attacking my legs ...Believe me the yelp you all suggest is doing nothing ...being cross is doing nothing being sad is doing nothing ....and when shes not winding me up shes winding Bean up ...barking at her jumping at her ...All my biggest fears coming true...Ive got an insane dog who will bark and bite me for he rest of my life ......please I need reassurance this will get better ..Im not leaving her for hours everyday ...she actually has an amazing life ...but at present is making mine less amazing ...only being honest ...and yes I love her and no I wont rehome her .............................shes now asleep and I feel guilty aghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

and im giving her time out in her cage ......


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

And breathe!!!

It is fine. This is normal. Your puppy is learning and being a puppy. What is you schedule like, your routine?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Some threads you should read...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8612

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8688

This is a good one...

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=9678


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8863


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Please read those threads, honest we've all been there!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

It sounds like she's over tired - had she been awake for more than an hour when she was being a crockapoo?

The biting ankles and swinging off trousers used to reeally get me down - I felt like she hated me! Plus I didn't have another dog to share the biting with! By 5 or 6 months, the biting was completely gone and now, at 18 months, Tilly is unrecognisable from that demon puppy! A calm and obedient girl who loves a snuggle - no biting  I wouldn't go back to those puppy weeks for any money!!

Stay strong and keep making her take naps! X


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

She starts the biting and whining after me the minuite I let her out of her cage for a wee..(which she sleeps all night long in without a peep) so I take the dogs down he garden for wees and poos and before shes even weed shes biting my ankles as we get in the garden ..Then she runs off and does her business then comes back to me to whine and bite whilst wagging her tail..I then give her breakfast and after breakfast its my big dogs turn for ear biting and barking really loudly in her face ....Then after about 40 mins I go back up stairs
and she goes back for a sleep ..Then I walk them and in boot of car 
shes jumping and barking at Bean ( poor Bean ) and then on way home shes quiet as a mouse then she sleeps all day then at 6 ish it all starts up again......


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy was so bad I cried every day. He was so bad we couldn't pick him up because he would dive bomb your face!! He drew blood on my face more than once.
For him all that work was grabbing his snout, looking right in his eyes and saying very loud and firm don't bite and then walk away and give him no attention. There were says I did that 1000 times!!! But after about a week he started to get it. Oh he would keep testing from time to time, but he did get it.


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

ah thankyou ..it feels personal and I know its not ..I think it doesn help that my husband was happy with just 1 dog who is now calm and sorted and im sort of trying feeling bad when Bear is being like this ...Hub is forever supportive but I quess I feel guilty that things are a little unsettled with new pup...and I decided I wanted her ..The whole family love her and we are being consistant but im sort of trying to make it all perfect ...and im putting myself under too much strain ...lol..I sound unhinged ..im actually not


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I felt the same way. I had two poos already and they were not bitters. I kept thinking what did I do! Jake would look at me like why mom why


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Think of it as a rite of passage we must endure to test if we are worthy of the worlds greatest dog. It really, really does stop. We went through this with Rufus too, he was hell bent on killing us, like Cujo or something. Distraction, time outs when it got too much and lots of praise and affection for the rare times he was being good did the trick for us. That and keeping him on a very short lead and correcting him with my hand on his snout any time we ever met anyone and telling him "we don't bite". I cannot recall how long it took for us but now he is 100% trustworthy.


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

yes makes you feel very guilty


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Personally, I think there are very few (if any,) methods that stop the biting - I think you just have to ride it out. It really feels like it's never going to stop sometimes, and you see all these pictures on the forum of the really cute puppies and people saying how fantastically they are doing - very depressing!

How many weeks is Bear now? Tilly's teeth started coming out at 15 weeks and it seemed to get a little easier from then - I would say 20 weeks was the big turning point.

Keep coming and moaning on here - we can tell you our horror stories to make you feel better


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Shut Bear in with your teenage sons and let her terrorise them. Also tell them if she poops or pees on their watch they have to clear it up!
There has to be a good side to having teenagers loafing around


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

hee hee yes good idea with teenagers ..Shes 14 weeks ....Also the barking when shes playing ( well that's what she calls it )..Can I stop that ...don't want her to become a yapper ...i have to say shes been an angel since my morning rant ....


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm sorry but I nearly choked laughing at your descriptions there, oh dear! It sounds just like our experience (including the guilt - because Neil was working but I was on summer holidays and every night he came in shattered and wanting some down time but of course that was the time when Poppy went ape! And it all felt so out of control and miserable). Fast forward to now and she can still be hyper and she still mouths but knows she shouldn't (which we're working on) but she's a different dog - hang on in there.
In terms of nippy ankle mornings I'd say stick to leggings/trousers or at least nothing wafty (like baggy pj's or a long dressing gown) and no furry slippers  You could keep some kibble handy too and drop it on the floor to the side as you walk, to distract her. I would stop dead still if she nips and then praise when she stops (repeat ad infinitum). Good luck


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

@Mazzapoo... The minute I wear any thing long- jeans/pants/skirt , it seems like a signal to Zorro that this jungle gym time and he need to hang from my clothes. It is hilarious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Take deep breaths every time she gets crazy. as much as you can, because she will feed off your hyped up energy, be calm, and be assertive. 
Lady was such a crockopuppy that I would sit down and have a cry because I thought that I had the most aggressive, over confident evil puppy.....who happened to turn into the most caring bundle of love who is half human. IT WILL GET BETTER! and YOU CAN DO THIS. just say those things over and over to yourself. BE CALM it really does help. if pup is over tired. put them for a nap, if they are screaming in the crate, go have a cup of tea away from the screaming for a little bit. take the other ladies advice too...we have all been there.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cricket did the biting too...it is getting better....she is almost 6 months old, and most of her teeth are gone. it gets better


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

ah thankyou so very much guys ...Feel back in control ....xxphew


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Alinos said:


> @Mazzapoo... The minute I wear any thing long- jeans/pants/skirt , it seems like a signal to Zorro that this jungle gym time and he need to hang from my clothes. It is hilarious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely, I'd love to understand from their perspective! I just learned to avoid wearing those things if I want a happy morning  In other words, she trained me!


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

So funny ...My husband threw me a very strange look when I put on my shortest shorts on to take dogs for a wee and pooh today ....I couldn't say well my new friends on I love my Cockerpoo site told me to wear them ....................but It did the trick ...so with kibble in my pockets and my v short shorts Bear was perfectly behaved ....Thank you xxxxx


----------

